# Alex Hua Tian



## bongo-girl (29 July 2012)

Just realised he isn't riding.  Did he not qualify, or was there a problem.  I kinda expected him to be riding as an individual?


----------



## Shutterbug (29 July 2012)

He qualified as far as I know but I dont see him anywhere on the team list at all but cant find any news of why hes not there....strange!

eta: he was 4th on waitlist as of 18th July according to his facebook so wasnt sure if he would be competing - I guess he never got the go ahead - shame cause hes a joy to watch


----------



## bongo-girl (29 July 2012)

The Olympics has a wait list?  I thought as long as you qualified and had the blessing of your national body (let's not go down the road of the SA saga) that you were in....


----------

